# Congrats To Chris Perkins



## JAY JAMES (Mar 8, 2004)

I would like congratulate Chris Perkins for winning the Pro division at the National Marked 3D this pass weekend.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Immpressive win and bet we hear allot more of Chris in the future.
DB


----------



## ishi924 (Feb 2, 2010)

Whatched the shootoff 1arrow 88yd elk smoke!


----------

